# Trek 1.7 any good?



## simon74 (23 Feb 2008)

At the moment my road bike is a 2005 Claud Butler San Remo, I've now decided to get something better, my LBS has a 2008 Trek 1.7 54cm which to seems ok to me. Has anyone got one? What do people think of them?


----------



## bonj2 (23 Feb 2008)

yep, fine. get it.
haven't got one, mind, but looks alright.
Test ride it, but if it feels ok get it. Should be about £800.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (29 Feb 2008)

They are good value providing that is what you need. The Trek 1.7 is set up as a fast fair weather entry level sports bike; if that is what you are looking for then it is indeed a good choice.

There are other bikes equal to that as well, the Specialized Allex sport for example. In all cases with any bike simply make sure you get the right size as well as the right type of bike for the style of riding you want to do. 

Paul_Smith
www.bikeplus.co.uk



simon74 said:


> At the moment my road bike is a 2005 Claud Butler San Remo, I've now decided to get something better, my LBS has a 2008 Trek 1.7 54cm which to seems ok to me. Has anyone got one? What do people think of them?


----------



## simon74 (1 Mar 2008)

The Specialized Allez Elite was another bike I was looking at on the net, haven't seen one in the flesh yet though, doesn't seem as well speced though.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (1 Mar 2008)

Indeed Trek has mainly 105 where as Specialized is mostly Tiagra, in reality that will make more of a difference for polishing purposes than it will actually translate into how well the bike performs or how durable it will be, as the current 105 and Tiagra components are at the moment very close in every respect; price included.

Mind you many enjoy polishing their pride and joy and for sure 105 is a better badge that Tiagra so the Trek 1.7 does have an advantage in that respect.

Paul_Smith
www.bikeplus.co.uk



simon74 said:


> The Specialized Allez Elite was another bike I was looking at on the net, haven't seen one in the flesh yet though, doesn't seem as well speced though.


----------



## NorthernSky (8 Apr 2009)

i've been looking at the Trek 1.7. i would be using this for all year round cycling. no racing. i'm looking a comfortable bike too

i'm in Northern Ireland and you can only really get Trek and Giant here. is there a Giant that would be as good?

i didnt really want to go to £950 (which seems to be the price of the trek 1.7 now) but it has the shifters i wanted (little black switch on the brake)

i'm pretty new to this, any advice?

ta


----------



## ajb (8 Apr 2009)

simon74 said:


> At the moment my road bike is a 2005 Claud Butler San Remo, I've now decided to get something better, my LBS has a 2008 Trek 1.7 54cm which to seems ok to me. Has anyone got one? What do people think of them?



Exactly the same as me,
I had the Caud Butler San Remo, and changed to the 2008 Trek 1.7 and I absolutly love it.
The Claud Butler now lives on the turbo.

Alan.


----------



## Wigsie (8 Apr 2009)

I was looking at those and did almost buy one as they are great. In the end I got the Allez Elite because it was more comfortable for me and I figured I could always upgrade components as and when.

On paper though the 1.7 is a perfect balance with the 105 spec and the frame etc


----------



## fudgedog (8 Apr 2009)

Freind of mine just bought one a few weeks ago as winter trainer thinks it's brilliant. Even though the weather has improved he's still on it, his other "good bike" is a spesh roubaix and it cost £2000+ . As everyone says though try them out


----------



## just4fun (9 Apr 2009)

i hate to sound like a broken record BUT........ giants defy range are meant to be ok. in the price range your looking at £800 = carbon forks+seat post with tiagra set. £950 gets you carbon frame forks and seatpost and 105 set. both have the gear switch you refer too. saying that on this forum it seems every allez owner is a happy one. as for the defys in another thread i was saying im unsure after my test ride of one but thats mainly due to changing from a heavy mountain bike to a road bike, somehting that wouldnt apply to you. Good luck with your new bike and im sure what ever you go for will put as big smile on your face.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Apr 2009)

just4fun said:


> i hate to sound like a broken record BUT.........



"Stuck record"  

Here's another.

When you go to look at it, take your Dad's fishing scale. Weigh the bike and add on 4lb for the pedals, computer, a couple of bottes ( half full ), cages and a PRK in a seat pack.

Do my little sum. ( 1 / weight(lb) ) x 1000 = gear ( inches ).

If the bike hasn't got a gear lower than what the sum prescribes, leave it alone, because though it may look like a thoroughbred, it will climb like a carthorse.


----------



## jimboalee (9 Apr 2009)

Another source has the Trek 1.7 at 18.5 lb without pedals.

Load it up and it will be 22.5 lb ish.


The Trek glossy says 50/34 Compact and an 11 - 25 cassette.

Lowest will be an incredible 37".

The 34 x 21 is the '10% gear', so it's truly an 'Entry level SPORTS bike' like Paul said. 

I'd have it with a 39 x 25 ( 42" ).  Because I detest 'Compact' sets.


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2009)

Jimbo, what's a lb ? My dad's fishing scales only come in kgs.


----------



## weepiglet (9 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Jimbo, what's a lb ? My dad's fishing scales only come in kgs.



2.2lbs = 1Kg; or
1lb = 0.455 Kgs

So weigh it on your dads scales and convert accordingly


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2009)

weepiglet said:


> 2.2lbs = 1Kg; or
> 1lb = 0.455 Kgs
> 
> So weigh it on your dads scales and convert accordingly



pah, we have been metric since the 70's


----------



## jimboalee (9 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> pah, we have been metric since the 70's



You must have a young Dad.


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> You must have a young Dad.



no, he took fishing up late


----------



## weepiglet (9 Apr 2009)

FFFF, I Just bought a Trek 1.9 this afternoon. The LBS did it for £1000....mega deal if you ask me. Delivery 22nd April....WHOOP WHOOP!! 

They also have deals on the 1.7 and 1.5 if you're interested. The 1.7 (105 set) was in Red and White and they had it for £844.99 which is also a fab deal.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2009)

Shop around is the key with the price increases recently..... You see some dealers selling stuff hundreds of pounds cheaper....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2009)

weepiglet said:


> FFFF, I Just bought a Trek 1.9 this afternoon. The LBS did it for £1000....mega deal if you ask me. Delivery 22nd April....WHOOP WHOOP!!
> 
> They also have deals on the 1.7 and 1.5 if you're interested. The 1.7 (105 set) was in Red and White and they had it for £844.99 which is also a fab deal.



Wha-hey!
Sounds good, it's hard to go wrong with Trek.
Full write-up required after a short test period!


----------



## punkypossum (10 Apr 2009)

I got my trek 1.7 for £800...that's the triple version which should be £950...


----------



## NorthernSky (10 Apr 2009)

punkypossum said:


> I got my trek 1.7 for £800...that's the triple version which should be £950...



nice, did you barter for that?
what are you using it for mainly


----------



## punkypossum (12 Apr 2009)

Not much haggling involved to be honest, it had 10% off anyway, and then I just got it down a little bit further...

As for using it, ahem..., at the moment he is mainly used for admiring and polishing. Need to set some time aside to properly get used to drop bars etc, and at the moment most of the rides (apart from communting where I won't take him) are rather long, so I'm sticking to the old bike. Should have a bit more time soon, so will properly practice the road bike thing, so I feel confident to go out on longer rides on him - after all, that's what I got him for....


----------



## BrianOS (9 Jul 2009)

Anyone got a view on Trek 1.7 against a 1.5 - is it worth the extra money?


----------



## e-rider (22 Jul 2009)

I just ordered a Trek 1.7. Looked for ages and finally decided that it would best suit my needs and was availble in a good size for me.

The 2010 model retails at £1150 due to all the price increases in the far east making the 09 model even more of a bargain. Managed to haggle mine down to £830 so very pleased.


----------



## johnnyh (22 Jul 2009)

I've got a Trek 1.7 and enjoy it lots.

Although it hasn't been out much in the recent weather, instead my Carrera has been getting the abuse of the wet british summer.


----------

